# Wheel woolie



## bencossie25 (Nov 8, 2010)

Hi guys looking for the best wheel brush/woolie got a qashqai with multi spoke alloys


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

I use an EZ Detail Brush in the main.


----------



## slim_sane (May 14, 2007)

Anyone using the caliper brush? If so any good?


----------



## neilmcl (Mar 26, 2010)

Wheel woolies or a Microfibre Madness Incredibrush for the barrels plus a decent detailing brush for the wheel face, I have the larger Raceglaze brush for this. I also have a toothbrush in my arsenal for the little hard to get nooks on my alloys.


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i use a small spoke back wheel woolie
http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-spoke-back-woolie-cat4.html
yeh they are genuine wheel woolies


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i use a small spoke back wheel woolie
> http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-spoke-back-woolie-cat4.html
> yeh they are genuine wheel woolies


This is intended for getting to the back of the spokes, but can you use it for actually cleaning the inside of the wheel all round, more so between the calliper and wheel ?

Cheers


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

i have the 17 inch wolf race turismo
you can get it in to the barrel but you have to push it in a long way, i use it to clean between the spokes aswel


----------



## wax-planet (Sep 30, 2010)

I also have a qashqai, bought the £40 set of wheel wollies and wish I'd done it years ago.


----------



## Paul K (Dec 11, 2015)

I have the long handled wheel Woolies. 3 brush set. Bit pricey but well worth it. Doesn't moult any bits. All plastic so safe handle. Perfect for deep barrels and the skinny brush can get between the calliper and barrel


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

OvEr_KiLL said:


> i have the 17 inch wolf race turismo
> you can get it in to the barrel but you have to push it in a long way, i use it to clean between the spokes aswel


Thanks, just seen your reply


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Paul K said:


> I have the long handled wheel Woolies. 3 brush set. Bit pricey but well worth it. Doesn't moult any bits. All plastic so safe handle. Perfect for deep barrels and the skinny brush can get between the calliper and barrel
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good information, think I'm going to have to bite the bullet and get a set...


----------

